# Nuremberg Estate Agents?



## tiara83

Hi all

I am relocating to Nuremberg and I am struggling to find a good English website to find a long term rental for a flat/ apartment.

Thanks in advance for your help!

lane:


----------



## Tellus

tiara83 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am relocating to Nuremberg and I am struggling to find a good English website to find a long term rental for a flat/ apartment.


could be hard to get info in English, most of ads for the region are in German lang.
Look here: Mietwohnungen in NÃ¼rnberg â€“ HÃ¤user zur Miete in FÃ¼rth, Erlangen
or here: Mietwohnung in Nürnberg - Bayern | eBay Kleinanzeigen
Estate agent = Makler or Immobilien Makler

good luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tiara83

Thanks for your help. Will give them a try


----------



## AnnaFAU

hi Tiara! have you already relocated to Nuremberg? I'm a student at the university of Nuremberg (FAU) and was wondering if you could help our research on foreigners who relocated to this region (online survey)? That would be really great!


----------



## tiara83

Hi Ana, I haven't yet but will be at the end of June. My flights are booked and movers are ready!! If you would like me to help with a survey then I will be able to.


----------



## AnnaFAU

thank you for letting me know, Tiara! but unfortunately i'm in need of participants with 3-4 weeks from now at max..... do you maybe know any of your future colleagues/foreigners who have relocated to this region as well ?


----------



## tiara83

No sorry


----------

